# Puppy feeding schedule - transition question



## arthurmberger (May 11, 2019)

I have a question about my puppy's feeding schedule - any advice would be appreciated.

Fritz is 9 weeks old, and has been with us for a week. He is a mini poodle. The breeder advised feeding him three times daily. I know adult dogs are typically fed twice a day. Fritz does not always finish each meal. I would add that he seems appropriately chubby - in a good, puppy way!

When should I expect to transition Fritz to a 2x/day feeding schedule?

Thanks for any insight you can offer.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

around 6 months or so


----------



## arthurmberger (May 11, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply - much appreciated!


----------

